# ?'s about frag placement



## elmoren1985 (Jul 21, 2009)

HI, I am new to the whole saltwater reef aquarium. I have a ten gallon aquarium with a 2 by 9 watt coralife compact flourescent. I just bought a candy cane frag and an anchor coral frag. i put the candy cane frag about half way up in the tank and the Anchor frag on the bottom. Both seem to be doing fine but I was wondering if anyone had any advice On better placement of these frags. Or, if the placement is ok. Thanks.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

18 watts of power compact lighting will not support much in the way of corals. Keep them both as high up on the rock work as possible, neither is waht would be considered a "high Light" coral but both need a decent amount of light to grow.
I use a 150w Metal halide on my 20G frag tank and have a 96w Power Quad PC on my 16G bowfront soft coral tank and neither is too much light. You may want to look at more light if you want to house most corals. With what you have I would stick with mushrooms, zoanthids, kenya tree, zenia, and maybe leathers, all soft corals. 
Don't do any impulse buying until you study the lighting, space and flow requirements of each coral. Your anchor of hammer coral as it can be called has sweeper tentacles and will reach out and sting anything within 6 or 8 inches of it or more killing it. They need room.


----------



## kevo220 (Jul 15, 2009)

AZDesertRat said:


> 18 watts of power compact lighting will not support much in the way of corals. Keep them both as high up on the rock work as possible, neither is waht would be considered a "high Light" coral but both need a decent amount of light to grow.
> I use a 150w Metal halide on my 20G frag tank and have a 96w Power Quad PC on my 16G bowfront soft coral tank and neither is too much light. You may want to look at more light if you want to house most corals. With what you have I would stick with mushrooms, zoanthids, kenya tree, zenia, and maybe leathers, all soft corals.
> Don't do any impulse buying until you study the lighting, space and flow requirements of each coral. Your anchor of hammer coral as it can be called has sweeper tentacles and will reach out and sting anything within 6 or 8 inches of it or more killing it. They need room.


Pretty much agree with everything said here. You will likely want to get your lighting up to at least 5 watts per gallon. I have a 40 g with t5s and pcs at approximately 6 watts per gallon and I have everything in there from mushrooms to acroporas. T5s would work pretty good for you or if you wanted to spend a little extra you could get a 70w halide which would work great for a 10 gallon.


----------



## kevo220 (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's a guy selling one of those 70 halides I was speaking of: 
RenegadeReefers.org • View topic - Metal Halide for Sale


----------

